# Why the USA is the way it is LOL



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes I know they have the right to bare arms, OK OK I get that part, but how is this normal, even though its cool its crazy at the same time, I would hate to be any kind of official and have to go to these guys places for a domestic or worse. Not obscene promise.

http://www.youtube.com/user/rob762x51#p/u/1/8tDaze3vhhE

Click on the posters name and watch the other ones, these are not officials doing this stuff, there worried about outside influence they might change minds after watching this and take on a whole new look at homeland security:lol:


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Yes I know they have the right to bare arms, OK OK I get that part, but how is this normal, even though its cool its crazy at the same time, I would hate to be any kind of official and have to go to these guys places for a domestic or worse. Not obscene promise.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/rob762x51#p/u/1/8tDaze3vhhE
> 
> Click on the posters name and watch the other ones, these are not officials doing this stuff, there worried about outside influence they might change minds after watching this and take on a whole new look at homeland security:lol:


 
Cool I wanna play too. These guys are the least of your worries as far as committing crimes goes.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Been there, did that. it's a very expensive toy and that's just for the bullets. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I dont see any 10-12yr olds carrying automatic rifles or sporting shoulder fire rocket launchers in town, during the day...

thanks for sharing, the 4th is right around the corner, and here we have to worry about it...plenty of gunfire...


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Been there, did that. it's a very expensive toy and that's just for the bullets.
> 
> DFrost


 

That's why one in .22 long would be so cool, I think kits were made for the Ruger 10-22.O A 22 version would be much more affordable to feed.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I get to do that twice a year out by the Fallon NAB. Good times. God bless America.


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

America, **** YEA!!!!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

What scares me most about you keely is that you've already reproduced.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

No wonder there is a bullet shortage lol.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Yes I know they have the right to bare arms, OK OK I get that part, but how is this normal, even though its cool its crazy at the same time, I would hate to be any kind of official and have to go to these guys places for a domestic or worse. Not obscene promise.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/rob762x51#p/u/1/8tDaze3vhhE
> 
> Click on the posters name and watch the other ones, these are not officials doing this stuff, there worried about outside influence they might change minds after watching this and take on a whole new look at homeland security:lol:


 Looks like they have moved on from Civil War re-enactments to Battle for Fallujah re-enactments. All thats missing is Napalm and White Phosphorus lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Been there, did that. it's a very expensive toy and that's just for the bullets.
> 
> DFrost



Puff the magic dragon!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> What scares me most about you keely is that you've already reproduced.


 8-[

\\/AHHHHHHHH HAHAHA, only if you knew, I have done shit and seen shit that would make most priest become your worst nightmares, funny thing is I have past all kinds of pysch and backround and poly checks too over the years [-(


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Looks like they have moved on from Civil War re-enactments to Battle for Fallujah re-enactments. All thats missing is Napalm and White Phosphorus lol


hell these dudes might have, after all the gots tanks and flame throwers too


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I will give credit where it's due, at least I didnt have to decipher the thread title using your deliverance code this time:lol:


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

Knob Creek in Kentucky has been doing their machine gun shoot for around 25-30 years now.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

John Dickinson said:


> Knob Creek in Kentucky has been doing their machine gun shoot for around 25-30 years now.


I've heard of them before and seen video before, just never to the extreme and caliber of this one:lol:, they should consider sending this group next time they want a waco incident or terrorist threat taking care of here in the USA, I do believe they will level the playing field very well


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> they should consider sending this group next time they want a waco incident or terrorist threat taking care of here in the USA, I do believe they will level the playing field very well


 No need. They didnt have a problem using delta force against those people in Waco as it was.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Gotta love it!
The taste of nitro does as good a job as any pill you can buy, stand straight and salute!

God bless America!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I wonder if the blond shooting the minigun has a boyfriend . Something about women shooting guns or handling tough dogs that gets to me . Put them in hunting camo and I'm done . Especially if they have a nice butt .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

here Jim...one or two might suit ya...

http://www.youtube.com/user/rob762x51#p/u/24/zXxUfsNW4ss


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I wonder if the blond shooting the minigun has a boyfriend . Something about women shooting guns or handling tough dogs that gets to me . Put them in hunting camo and I'm done . Especially if they have a nice butt .


Im guessing this is right down your alley Jim? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA-IwlhquiM&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Im guessing this is right down your alley Jim?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA-IwlhquiM&feature=channel_video_title


JUGGERS!!!! lol


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> here Jim...one or two might suit ya...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/rob762x51#p/u/24/zXxUfsNW4ss


Haha . Kind of slim pickins there but at 1:23 - 1:45 , that was like gun porn for me .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Im guessing this is right down your alley Jim?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA-IwlhquiM&feature=channel_video_title


She has certain good aspects to her . If she handled those guns a little better I'd be much more interested .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Took me some searching but this is what I'm talking about . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgIqJYTidkE&feature=related

or this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SORxmwmrcUI&feature=related

I think I'm in love .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If I was 40 years younger...................

DFrost


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

David Frost said:


> If I was 40 years younger...................
> 
> DFrost


thats NO excuse they got viagra\\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> If I was 40 years younger...................
> 
> DFrost


and not married ?


----------

